# Lapadula è del Milan. E' fatta.



## admin (23 Giugno 2016)

Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.

Il Milan verserà al Pescara 10 milioni di euro.

Al giocatore, contratto da 1 milione di euro a stagione più bonus.

Qui i retroscena --) http://www.milanworld.net/lapadula-...lok-si-tiene-il-milan-vt37857.html#post991847


----------



## Dany20 (23 Giugno 2016)

Conferma anche Pedulla.


----------



## Schism75 (23 Giugno 2016)

Finalmente una notifica bella da 6 mesi a questa parte.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Notizia flash da Sportmediaset
> 
> Lapadula è un giocatore del Milan.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Mah, vedremo. L'ho visto spesso. Non male. Però la Serie A è altro mondo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Giugno 2016)

Conferma anche skysport..speriamo bene dai


----------



## robs91 (23 Giugno 2016)

Ecco i colpacci dei cinesi.


----------



## mèuris (23 Giugno 2016)

Mah, mah e mah. Speriamo non sia il primo tassello di ItalMilan, con Pavoletti e altri. Perché iniziò a temerlo. Sono molto, molto scettico. Spero di sbagliarmi..


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2016)

Ohhhhhh  ... Questo è forte forte. 

E uno , e adesso aspetto i botti cinesi .


----------



## kolao95 (23 Giugno 2016)

Benvenuto. Nonostante venga dalla B, per quanto ha fatto vedere, direi che è già l'attaccante più completo che abbiamo (che non significa più forte, eh). Sarà un'ottima riserva, può fare sia la prima che la seconda punta.


----------



## Giangy (23 Giugno 2016)

Bene, speriamo mostri qualcosa di buono, credo sostituisce lo spazio lasciato da Balotelli o Menez


----------



## kollaps (23 Giugno 2016)

È una seconda punta giusto? 
Per me è quasi sicuro 4-3-1-2 con giampaolo


----------



## Dany20 (23 Giugno 2016)

Come riserva ci può anche stare. Comunque curioso di sapere le cifre. Vedremo che impatto avrà.


----------



## neversayconte (23 Giugno 2016)

Per il turnover va benone. 
ma se è la punta di diamante, stiamo freschi.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (23 Giugno 2016)

Non so se essere felice (oggettivamente quest'anno ha fatto cose notevoli, per quanto giocare in serie A sia cosa ben diversa) o tremare in ottica italmilan... sicuramente non l'hanno chiesto i cinesi o de boer...


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Giugno 2016)

Non fatevi ingannare dal fatto che viene dalla B. Non è soltanto forte a livello tecnico, è molto forte anche sul piano caratteriale. Secondo me questo è un ottimo acquisto


----------



## kolao95 (23 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> È una seconda punta giusto?
> Per me è quasi sicuro 4-3-1-2 con giampaolo



Può fare sia la prima che la seconda punta.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (23 Giugno 2016)

Beh...questa non me l'aspettavo devo dire la verità....bisogna però fare qualche riflessione...significa l'inizio dell'ItalMilan? o è l'inizio di un nuovo corso con i migliori talenti sul mercato europeo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



I cinesi cit.


----------



## kollaps (23 Giugno 2016)

Non viene sicuro a fare panchina. 
Questo aveva offerte da Napoli, Sassuolo, Juve, Bologna ed altre squadre. 
Se viene qui è per fare il titolare, altrimenti andava dritto da Di Francesco


----------



## neversayconte (23 Giugno 2016)

ma il mercato non doveva essere fermo?


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Se dovesse sostituire Bacca, come penso, stiamo freschi....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Giugno 2016)

Grande colpo. Ci farà divertire.... benvenuto Lapagol!


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



La cosa che mi interessa davvero della notizia è cercare di capire se Galliani potesse conoscere questo Lapadula, perchè altrimenti vuol dire che l'ha preso qualcun altro.

L'agente è Moggi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2016)

Miiiiii ma che stress , ma che ItalMilan... È forte e l'hanno preso , sto ItalMilan è una balla Berlusconiana che tra 10 giorni quando venderà ai cinesi sarà ricordata solo nella storia sui libri " Berlusconi è una vita a raccontar palle "


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Al giocatore, contratto da 1 milione di euro a stagione più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Mah. Non so.

Mi sa tanto di ItalMilan. Probabilmente ora partirà Bacca. Comunque, vedremo.

P.S. Ma il mercato non era bloccato?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Giugno 2016)

Pessima notizia. Questo vuol dire solo una cosa. Progetto ItalMilan ed il fatto che questo è stato preso prima dell'allenatore vuol dire che Brocchi rimane o Giampolo.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah. Non so.
> 
> Mi sa tanto di ItalMilan. Probabilmente ora partirà Bacca. Comunque, vedremo.
> 
> P.S. Ma il mercato non era bloccato?



Campopiano ha sempre detto concordato. Comunque capiremo molto dalle cifre..


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha sempre detto concordato. Comunque capiremo molto dalle cifre..



Più dalle cifre, penso capiremo molto dagli altri movimenti di mercato. Tipo se vendono Bacca


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Grande colpo. Ci farà divertire.... benvenuto Lapagol!


Queste sono scommesse da provare,io sono contentissimo del suo arrivo,non me l'aspettavo.


----------



## kollaps (23 Giugno 2016)

Per l'allenatore si aspetta, ma per i giocatori no... Wtf


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Giugno 2016)

Benvenuto.

Vediamo se dimostrerà di essere da A, si parla di 9 mln, è un bella scommessa.

Comunque, adios Carlos Bacca.


----------



## sion (23 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha sempre detto concordato. Comunque capiremo molto dalle cifre..



ma che cifre volete che si leggano..sono stati presi i soldi di elsha e spostati su quest acquisto..semplice


----------



## robs91 (23 Giugno 2016)

Siamo ridotti proprio male per esultare all'arrivo di un giocatore di 26 anni dalla serie b.Comuqnue colpo che dimostra che il Condor fa quello che vuole(altro che cogestione con i cinesi), e che l'Italcessi is coming.Auguri.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (23 Giugno 2016)

L ago della bilancia penso sia bacca.


Comunque bene lapadula. 

Dai dai.......

Ora cessione dei cessi rimasti


----------



## mèuris (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah. Non so.
> 
> Mi sa tanto di ItalMilan. Probabilmente ora partirà Bacca. Comunque, vedremo.
> 
> P.S. *Ma il mercato non era bloccato?*



Ecco, questo è un altro aspetto che non mi fa affatto ben sperare. 

A questo punto, penso che De Boer possa essere depennato...


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2016)

Ma ragazzi è OVVIO che L allenatore L hanno già deciso . E che sia Giambrocco ci credo veramente poco .


----------



## Hellscream (23 Giugno 2016)

I cinesi.

Mercato concordato/bloccato

De Boer

Sisi, come no... detto questo speriamo sia uno valido per la serie a che come ha già detto qualcuno è tutt'altra storia rispetto alla b


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Giugno 2016)

Tutti felici per un giocatore di 26 che viene dalla B?? Mah..


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Al giocatore, contratto da 1 milione di euro a stagione più bonus.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Ripeto. Bel giocatore. Ma non al posto di Bacca. Però non voglio partire prevenuto e giudicare il mercato ora.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi è OVVIO che L allenatore L hanno già deciso . E che sia Giambrocco ci credo veramente poco .



Lollo che sia Giampaolo è sicuro. Altro che De Boer. Suvvia.


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Giugno 2016)

E' chiaro che la cessione si sia bloccata. Non si dovevano fare operazioni fino alla fine dell'esclusiva.

Almeno è finita questa farsa.

Lapadula viene a fare il titolare, ha rifiutato Napoli, Sassuolo e Genoa....


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Giugno 2016)

Comunque meglio cosi.. piuttosto di regalare soldi alla Juve di turno per cessi tipo Zaza.. Meglio che il condom regali soldi al Pescara.


----------



## Il Genio (23 Giugno 2016)

Concordato o no, forte o debole, italiano o peruviano la cosa migliore è che ne hanno parlato per settimane accostandolo prima alla juve poi al Napoli poi a tizio caio e sempronio 
Poi... Puff 
Questo è molto bene


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Giugno 2016)

Per sostituire Balo Menez e Luiz mi va bene

Ma Bacca deve rimanere


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Giugno 2016)

Non so cosa aspettarmi, non mi sono mai documentato bene.


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che la cessione si sia bloccata. Non si dovevano fare operazioni fino alla fine dell'esclusiva.
> 
> Almeno è finita questa farsa.
> 
> Lapadula viene a fare il titolare, ha rifiutato Napoli, Sassuolo e Genoa....



Non è affatto vero
Parlavano di concordato non di bloccato


----------



## robs91 (23 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> E' chiaro che la cessione si sia bloccata. Non si dovevano fare operazioni fino alla fine dell'esclusiva.
> 
> Almeno è finita questa farsa.
> 
> *Lapadula viene a fare il titolare, ha rifiutato Napoli, Sassuolo e Genoa.*...



Tristezza.Cosa siamo diventati


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tutti felici per un giocatore di 26 che viene dalla B?? Mah..



Infatti mah...

Cioè questo magari prende la 9 di Van Basten.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi è OVVIO che L allenatore L hanno già deciso . E che sia Giambrocco ci credo veramente poco .



Di sicuro l'avrà chiesto Pellegrini.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Il Milan verserà al Pescara 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...




*Aggiornato leggete*


----------



## Willy Wonka (23 Giugno 2016)

Mi ha preceduto admin


----------



## neversayconte (23 Giugno 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Concordato o no, forte o debole, italiano o peruviano la cosa migliore è che ne hanno parlato per settimane accostandolo prima alla juve poi al Napoli poi a tizio caio e sempronio
> Poi... Puff
> Questo è molto bene



Esatto. se continua così va bene.


----------



## admin (23 Giugno 2016)

*Tutti i gol di Lapadula *--) http://www.milanworld.net/lapadula-...gione-2015-2016-video-vt37856.html#post991838


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lollo che sia Giampaolo è sicuro. Altro che De Boer. Suvvia.



Io non ci credo , non voglio credere che i cinesi mettono li un fondo da 1,5 miliardi di euro per rifondare il milan e mettono alla guida di un super team Giambrocco. 

Io credo che nessuno sappia nulla e che tutti stiano sparando a caso .

Comunque per inciso :

*I soldi per l acquisto di Lapagol sono quelli di Al Pippawi , quindi il pelato ha acquistato a costo 0 .

Dimenticate inoltre che abbiamo comprato un giocatore con 0 teatrini , cosa da non sottovalutare .*


----------



## danjr (23 Giugno 2016)

Ottima notizia in chiave mercato perché il giocatore è forte, pessima notizia in chiave cessione perché mette la parola fine. Sarà ital-Milan e brocchi


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

visto poco, ma se ne parla un gran bene, però 26 enne dopo una buona stagione in B... mah, speriamo mi smentisca


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Il Milan verserà al Pescara 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Giugno 2016)

Boh, io dubito che ci sia Galliani dietro. Hanno fatto tutto in silenzio e il gallo quando fa questi colpi si porta dietro tutta la ciurma di giornalisti.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Il Milan verserà al Pescara 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



10 Mln per sto cesso.. quando abbiamo un centrocampo ridicolo da sistemare.. ma continuiamo a prendere attaccanti..


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Boh, io dubito che ci sia Galliani dietro. Hanno fatto tutto in silenzio e il gallo quando fa questi colpi si porta dietro tutta la ciurma di giornalisti.



Dovevea accelerare per forza perchè stava andando al Genoa.

Il procuratore è Moggi, e non credibile che sia stata una richiesta di De Boer/Pellegrini/chivuoitu, per cui penso che lo stimolo sia venuto da Giampy.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 10 Mln per sto cesso.. quando abbiamo un centrocampo ridicolo da sistemare.. ma continuiamo a prendere attaccanti..



Cesso no. E' un buon giocatore. Certo che ci aspettiamo altro, soprattutto in altri reparti.


----------



## ignaxio (23 Giugno 2016)

Gran colpo. Senza teatrini e senza commendi del Gallo.

Cinesi o no, è un buon giocatore.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Il Milan verserà al Pescara 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...







Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Tutti felici per un giocatore di 26 che viene dalla B?? Mah..



Pure alla prima vera stagione di B, due anni fa era in lega pro. Impossibile fare confronti con altri, come Toni per esempio, che era finito in B quasi per caso, da stella assoluta di una squadra fatta per vincere il campionato.


----------



## Montag84 (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Il Milan verserà al Pescara 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Qui arriva solo LaPaura, altro che Lapadula


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2016)

Notavo proprio adesso che ha 26 anni... mi aspettavo stesse intorno alla ventina, quindi è tutt'altro che un giovane talento. Mah. Ora come ora attendo soltanto gli esiti per la cessione.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (23 Giugno 2016)

Purtroppo questo acquisto è la pietra tombale sulla trattativa


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Giugno 2016)

Prendiamo il capocannoniere di B che ha 26 anni. Verratti no, ai tempi. Lapadula si. E poi alla cifra di 10 mln, quando l'Inter pagò Icardi qualcosa come 6. E menomale, ripeto, che Galliani era sotto il controllo ferreo di Gancikoff e dei cinesi. Ma dai per favore. Lapadula va bene se punti all'Europa League, andava bene per il Sassuolo.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Notavo proprio adesso che ha 26 anni... mi aspettavo fosse intorno alla ventina, quindi è tutt'altro che un giovane talento. Mah. Ora come ora attendo soltanto gli esiti per la cessione.



Fai invidia a Galliani per conoscenza del calcio italiano.


----------



## hiei87 (23 Giugno 2016)

Ma roba da pazzi....10 milioni per un 26enne che ha fatto bene in serie B.
Perchè non prendiamo anche Cacia, Mancosu e Antenucci? E Godeas, gioca ancora? Sono tutti bomber di razza in Serie B....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Fai invidia a Galliani per conoscenza del calcio italiano.


Lapadula non l'ho seguito proprio, ma ne ho sentito soltanto parlare, quindi immaginavo fosse un giovane talento, però vedo che è del '90.


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Tristezza.Cosa siamo diventati



Eh lo so...ItalMilan, mettiamoci l'anima in pace.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Lapadula non l'ho seguito proprio, ma ne ho sentito soltanto parlare, quindi immaginavo fosse un giovane talento, però vedo che è del '90.



Beh su un ventenne che fa 30 gol in B ci sarebbe stato il Bayern probabilmente, non il Genoa.


----------



## kolao95 (23 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 10 Mln per sto cesso.. quando abbiamo un centrocampo ridicolo da sistemare.. ma continuiamo a prendere attaccanti..



"cesso" e non saprai neanche le caratteristiche tecniche del giocatore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Beh su un ventenne che fa 30 gol in B ci sarebbe stato il Bayern probabilmente, non il Genoa.


Appunto. Voglio lasciar perdere questo acquisto. Pensiamo alla cessione.


----------



## siioca (23 Giugno 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Come riserva ci può anche stare. Comunque curioso di sapere le cifre. Vedremo che impatto avrà.



Non credo che siamo nelle condizioni di spendere 10 milioni per una riserva.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Appunto. Voglio lasciar perdere questo acquisto. Pensiamo alla cessione.



Ma infatti io l'unica cosa a cui sto pensando è il significato in questa chiave. Perchè non sarà un acuiqsto alla Galliani ma neanche alla De Boer.


(Pradè?)


----------



## koti (23 Giugno 2016)

Il prossimo sarà Vazquez a 25 milioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io l'unica cosa a cui sto pensando è il significato in questa chiave. Perchè non sarà un acuiqsto alla Galliani ma neanche alla De Boer.
> 
> 
> (Pradè?)


A me puzza di attacco a 2 e di Giampaolo... paura.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Il prossimo sarà Vazquez a 25 milioni.


E hai fatto l'attacco per Giampesonero: 
Vazquez alle spalle di Lapadula e Bacca (se non lo cedono).


----------



## Ciachi (23 Giugno 2016)

A questo punto Credo sia certo L addio a bacca!!!


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Giugno 2016)

*"Lapadula primo regalo dei cinesi?"

Campopiano : "siamo sulla buona strada"*


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Il Milan verserà al Pescara 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...





Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E hai fatto l'attacco per Giampesonero:
> Vazquez alle spalle di Lapadula e Bacca (se non lo cedono).



Anche per me Giampaolo è la soluzione più accreditata. E nonostante mi faccia schifo ci metterei una firma per tenermi Bacca e prendere anche Vazquez.


----------



## danyaj87 (23 Giugno 2016)

Piccolo paragone, ma solo per la somiglianza di soldi spesi e squadra di provenienza, vi ricordo che per non prendere Verratti s'è preso mitra Matri.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *"Lapadula primo regalo dei cinesi?"
> 
> Campopiano : "siamo sulla buona strada"*


Se stava andando davvero al Genoa, mi puzza di porcata Galliani-Preziosi. Un po' come quello che successe con Kucka: mentre lo stava vendendo al Bursaspor, Preziosi chiamò Galliani che non ci pensò due volte a farselo rifilare.


----------



## prebozzio (23 Giugno 2016)

Lapadula a 10 milioni è un affare fantastico, che va benissimo anche per il Milan cinese


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2016)

Una cosa non capisco , perché mai dovrebbe significare la non cessione ? In base a che cosa dite una cosa del genere ? Costo ZERO avendo preso i soldi di El Pippawi quindi ...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (23 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se stava andando davvero al Genoa, mi puzza di porcata Galliani-Preziosi. Un po' come quello che successe con Kucka: mentre lo stava vendendo al Bursaspor, Preziosi chiamò Galliani che non ci pensò due volte a farselo rifilare.



Kucka costava 2 salamelle...questo 10 milioni...cmq Campopiano va dritto per la sua strada...poi GIUSTAMENTE ognuno può pensarla come vuole....


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (23 Giugno 2016)

è un buon colpo, ci può stare


----------



## robs91 (23 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *"Lapadula primo regalo dei cinesi?"
> 
> Campopiano : "siamo sulla buona strada"*



Ma la smettesse di prendere per i fondelli i tifosi,c'è un limite a tutto.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Una cosa non capisco , perché mai dovrebbe significare la non cessione ? In base a che cosa dite una cosa del genere ? Costo ZERO avendo preso i soldi di El Pippawi quindi ...



Credo perchè sia italiano. Quindi si collega Lapadula a progetto-ItalMilan-Berlu resta.


----------



## goleador 70 (23 Giugno 2016)

Almeno spero non vedremo Pavoletti con la nostra maglia


----------



## Ciachi (23 Giugno 2016)

Adesso sotto con saponara e paredes!! E devo dire la verità..... Sarei contentissimo


----------



## kollaps (23 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Kucka costava 2 salamelle...questo 10 milioni...cmq Campopiano va dritto per la sua strada...poi GIUSTAMENTE ognuno può pensarla come vuole....



Campopiano va giustamente dritto per la sua strada, ovvero cinesi con Giampaolo ed un buon mercato.
Il problema è che molta gente pensa ad Isco o James (come è giusto che sia) ed anche in caso di cessione, la minestra sarà parecchio diversa


----------



## kolao95 (23 Giugno 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Lapadula a 10 milioni è un affare fantastico, che va benissimo anche per il Milan cinese



Meno male che ci sei te, Preb


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Giugno 2016)

Ovvio che Lapadula deve essere solo il primo tassello di una ricostruzione e non una goccia nel deserto;detto questo,ad oggi é impossibile dire come sarà il nostro mercato inutile che ci facciamo seghe mentali,l'allenatore e i prossimi acquisti ci faranno capire che tipo di Stagione andremo a fare.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Il Milan verserà al Pescara 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



*Qui si parla di Lapadula. Per parlare di cessione, cinesi e quant'altro ci sono altri topics.*


----------



## kolao95 (23 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Una cosa non capisco , perché mai dovrebbe significare la non cessione ? In base a che cosa dite una cosa del genere ? Costo ZERO avendo preso i soldi di El Pippawi quindi ...



Ma poi Lapadula 9 milioni, El Sha 13, per cui risparmi.


----------



## Sherlocked (23 Giugno 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *"Lapadula primo regalo dei cinesi?"
> 
> Campopiano : "siamo sulla buona strada"*



Come quando a natale ti regalano vestiti e non soldi


----------



## kolao95 (23 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Campopiano va giustamente dritto per la sua strada, ovvero cinesi con Giampaolo ed un buon mercato.
> Il problema è che molta gente pensa ad Isco o James (come è giusto che sia) ed anche in caso di cessione, la minestra sarà parecchio diversa



Non lo capiranno finchè non ci sbatteranno i denti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (23 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Campopiano va giustamente dritto per la sua strada, ovvero cinesi con Giampaolo ed un buon mercato.
> Il problema è che molta gente pensa ad Isco o James (come è giusto che sia) ed anche in caso di cessione, la minestra sarà parecchio diversa



ma perché Giampaolo perché??


----------



## Dexter (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Il Milan verserà al Pescara 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...


Acquisto che nella situazione attuale è proprio una schifezza. 10 milioni in un ruolo non prioritario, anche perchè parliamoci chiaro, Lapadula al Milan può fare giusto il panchinaro. E lo dico da pescarese.


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (23 Giugno 2016)

Aldilà di ItalMilan, cinesi, Giampi, De Boer... ecc. Questo è il primo colpo decente da anni (sembrano millenni) affondato dal Milan. Vuol dire qualcosa? Non so. È fortissimo? Vedremo.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Giugno 2016)

Acquisto interessante, curioso di vederlo in Serie A e soprattutto se ha la giusta personalita' per indossare una maglia pesante come la nostra.


----------



## markjordan (23 Giugno 2016)

supposizioni inutili
escono balo , menez , niang , bacca e forse luiz
e' il primo ma ne arriveranno altri


----------



## Willy Wonka (23 Giugno 2016)

Contenti o no, perplessi o meno, Lapagol è un giocatore del Milan adesso. Quindi Forza Gianluca facci esultare tante volte!


----------



## Dexter (23 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E hai fatto l'attacco per Giampesonero:
> Vazquez alle spalle di Lapadula e Bacca (se non lo cedono).


Che schifo di attacco, peggiore di almeno 7-8 squadre di A.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Il Milan verserà al Pescara 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



I dubbi sull'età e sull' impatto che avrà il passaggio dalla B alla A sono più che legittimi (io stesso li ho), ma addirittura chiamarlo cesso mi sembra esagerato. Ma lo avete visto giocare almeno una volta ? perché se l'aveste fatto, dopo esservi in contemporanea goduti un anno di Balotelli, non lo definireste scarsone. Detto ciò è evidente che in ottica cessione non è un acquisto che faccia molto ben sperare, anzi forse è quasi una sentenza.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (23 Giugno 2016)

E ora forza tutti di corsa ad intasare i milan shop a comprare la maglia ignobile di quest'anno col nome di lappaulo, merchandising alle stelle


----------



## kolao95 (23 Giugno 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Contenti o no, perplessi o meno, Lapagol è un giocatore del Milan adesso. Quindi Forza Gianluca facci esultare tante volte!



.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se stava andando davvero al Genoa, mi puzza di porcata Galliani-Preziosi. Un po' come quello che successe con Kucka: mentre lo stava vendendo al Bursaspor, Preziosi chiamò Galliani che non ci pensò due volte a farselo rifilare.



il caldo fa veramente brutti scherzi, ora rimpiangiamo l'acquisto di Kucka?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> il caldo fa veramente brutti scherzi, ora rimpiangiamo l'acquisto di Kucka?


Sarà stato anche il meno peggio a centrocampo, ma io al Milan, a centrocampo, voglio veder giocare Kroos, Rakitic e gente così.


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Giugno 2016)

Buon attaccante, non male come colpo


----------



## Milanista 87 (23 Giugno 2016)

10 milioni sono tanti
Ha fatto una annata strepitosa in B , ha 26 anni e si gioca chance per una carriera di medio -alto livello
Vediamo .
Sostegno al giocatore che immagino darà tutto .


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Giugno 2016)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Che schifo di attacco, peggiore di almeno 7-8 squadre di A.



Inter,Juve,Napoli,Roma,Stop.


----------



## Andre96 (23 Giugno 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Concordato o no, forte o debole, italiano o peruviano la cosa migliore è che ne hanno parlato per settimane accostandolo prima alla juve poi al Napoli poi a tizio caio e sempronio
> Poi... Puff
> Questo è molto bene


This.
Galliani non parla dalla finale di Champions (un mese) ed è stato preso un giocatore senza che ne avessero parlato più di tanto prima e senza fare telenovele.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Giugno 2016)

Acquisto da descrivere con una sola parola: bah.
Il dislivello Lega Pro -> Serie B -> Milan non è roba da poco,senza contare l'infinita schiera di giocatori che segnavano a grappoli in B per poi non strusciarla in A. E poi,cosa importantissima già sottolineata da altri,ha rifiutato il Napoli perché non vuole fare panchina....



Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> *"Lapadula primo regalo dei cinesi?"
> 
> Campopiano : "siamo sulla buona strada"*



Siamo a posto allora.
E siamo onesti,questo acquisto ha "ItalMilan" scritto ovunque.


----------



## kollaps (23 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarà stato anche il meno peggio a centrocampo, ma io al Milan, a centrocampo, voglio veder giocare Kroos, Rakitic e gente così.


----------



## kollaps (23 Giugno 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> This.
> Galliani non parla dalla finale di Champions (un mese) ed è stato preso un giocatore senza che ne avessero parlato più di tanto prima e senza fare telenovele.



Anche se non parla, questo non vuol dire che non l'abbia comprato lui.
Se i potenziali acquirenti gli hanno detto di operare in questo modo, il gallo si attiene a quanto stabilito.
Non per forza ci deve essere dietro qualcun'altro (anche perchè se non l'ha preso lui, c'è la regia di Carli...non credo che un ds dall'estero conosca Lapadula)


----------



## Andre96 (23 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Anche se non parla, questo non vuol dire che non l'abbia comprato lui.
> Se i potenziali acquirenti gli hanno detto di operare in questo modo, il gallo si attiene a quanto stabilito.
> Non per forza ci deve essere dietro qualcun'altro (anche perchè se non l'ha preso lui, c'è la regia di Carli...non credo che un ds dall'estero conosca Lapadula)



Scusa, dove ho scritto che non l'ha comprato lui?  non ho scritto il post per intendere quello...
Io intendevo che Galliani non parla da un mese e abbiamo preso un giocatore senza che nessuno ne parlasse più di tanto e senza teatrini, cosa super positiva.


----------



## robs91 (23 Giugno 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Contenti o no, perplessi o meno, Lapagol è un giocatore del Milan adesso. Quindi Forza Gianluca facci esultare tante volte!



Dispiace ma io l'Italcessi con i suoi giocatorini da squadra di medio bassa classifica non lo tifo. Stiamo assistendo inermi alla mediocrizzazione totale del Milan che è tra le prime squadre in Italia per fatturato e che ha la storia gloriosa che tutti conosciamo.Inaccettabile.


----------



## kollaps (23 Giugno 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Scusa, dove ho scritto che non l'ha comprato lui?  non ho scritto il post per intendere quello...
> Io intendevo che Galliani non parla da un mese e abbiamo preso un giocatore senza che nessuno ne parlasse più di tanto e senza teatrini, cosa super positiva.



Ho citato te per rispondere a molti che hanno detto "non è un colpo di galliani" solo perchè è stato acquistato sotto traccia


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Il Milan verserà al Pescara 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Abbiamo battuto la concorrenza del Napoli e non solo lol , a parte gli scherzi 10 milioni non mi sembrano pochi anzi in B ha fatto molto bene MA in A è tutt'altra roba vedremo.


----------



## Andre96 (23 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Ho citato te per rispondere a molti che hanno detto "non è un colpo di galliani" solo perchè è stato acquistato sotto traccia


Ah scusa ma non c'ero nemmeno arrivato a quei commenti 
Piccolo off-topic: sei ancora fiducioso per la cessione? Chiedo perchè in altri commenti non mi sembrava xD


----------



## Julian4674 (23 Giugno 2016)

E il primo italcess è arrivato. Ora sotto col pavoloso e ranocchia. Che se lo guardino i due vecchi sto scempio


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Dispiace ma io l'Italcessi con i suoi giocatorini da squadra di medio bassa classifica non lo tifo. Stiamo assistendo inermi alla mediocrizzazione totale del Milan che è tra le prime squadre in Italia per fatturato e che ha la storia gloriosa che tutti conosciamo.Inaccettabile.



Libero di non tifare Milan. Però non facciamo la morale a chi continua a sostenerlo, anche se il Male non dovesse lasciare la società!


----------



## wildfrank (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Il Milan verserà al Pescara 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Aldilà della qualità del giocatore, la faccenda puzza....


----------



## Fedeshi (23 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Libero di non tifare Milan. Però non facciamo la morale a chi continua a sostenerlo, anche se il Male non dovesse lasciare la società!



Comunque dare oggi giudizi sul mercato e sulla cessione mi sembra quantomeno prematuro,a Metà Luglio vedremo che succede e per l'ennesima volta ripeto: La tipologia di contratto del prossimo allenatore se sarà un Giampaolo et simila ci dirà qualcosa.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Il Milan verserà al Pescara 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Giugno 2016)

Secondo me non c'è da essere troppo preoccupati per l'ItalMilan. La trattativa va avanti e non c'è certezza. Secondo voi i Cinesi hanno detto non fate completamente mercato? E se poi non se ne fa più nulla? La mia idea è che i Cinesi abbiano detto qualcosa del tipo il bilancio non lo dovete toccare tranne se per trattative di cui diamo l'ok. Il Milan incassa 13 milioni per El Shaarawy e prende Lapadula , il bilancio è come prima ed il Milan ha un giocatore in più . 

Inoltre 10 milioni , contratto di 5 anni ad un milione l'anno ha un ammortamento ridicolo, dovete considerare questo che non pesa minimamente sul bilancio societario.

Ah vi faccio notare che ieri è venuto Gancikoff a Milano , che penso un po il campionato di Serie B lo abbia seguito.


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Il Milan verserà al Pescara 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Io a parte il numero di gol fatti di lui non so nulla, perciò non esprimo giudizi. E anche in ottica allenatore/cessione non so come inquadrare questo acquisto perché ultimamente ci sto capendo poco. Indi per cui mi limito a dire benvenuto e speriamo bene!


----------



## kollaps (23 Giugno 2016)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ah scusa ma non c'ero nemmeno arrivato a quei commenti
> Piccolo off-topic: sei ancora fiducioso per la cessione? Chiedo perchè in altri commenti non mi sembrava xD



Ero fiducioso, lo sono sempre stato e lo sono ancora.
Io non metto in dubbio la cessione, sia chiaro, però mi aspettavo altri nomi.


----------



## Julian4674 (23 Giugno 2016)

Ma daiii appena questo si trova davanti chiellini bonucci o manolas si sotterra da solo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Il Milan verserà al Pescara 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Per me acquisto da ItalMilan. 
Poi magari farà bene, per carità, non per forza ogni italiano di serie inferiore deve essere un cesso al Milan.

Però la puzza di ItalMilan e progetto berlusconiano si sente. Se a Lapadula poi si affiancheranno un allenatore decente e altri nomi interessanti del panorama internazionale, sarà tutto un altro discorso.
Ma per ora.... mah...


----------



## kollaps (23 Giugno 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me non c'è da essere troppo preoccupati per l'ItalMilan. La trattativa va avanti e non c'è certezza. Secondo voi i Cinesi hanno detto non fate completamente mercato? E se poi non se ne fa più nulla? La mia idea è che i Cinesi abbiano detto qualcosa del tipo il bilancio non lo dovete toccare tranne se per trattative di cui diamo l'ok. Il Milan incassa 13 milioni per El Shaarawy e prende Lapadula , il bilancio è come prima ed il Milan ha un giocatore in più .
> 
> Inoltre 10 milioni , contratto di 5 anni ad un milione l'anno ha un ammortamento ridicolo, dovete considerare questo che non pesa minimamente sul bilancio societario.
> 
> Ah vi faccio notare che ieri è venuto Gancikoff a Milano , che penso un po il campionato di Serie B lo abbia seguito.



Non è stato messo in dubbio il peso economico che ha il giocatore sul bilancio, ma la sua volontà di fare il titolare.
Se ha scelto il milan invece del napoli o della juve è perchè gli è stato promesso che farà il titolare.
Tu ce li vedi Pellegrini o De Boer ad allenare Lapadula e volerlo così fortemente da dover chiudere subito l'operazione? Io no.
Questo vuol dire ItalMilan? Non per forza, ma si avvicina l'idea di Giampaolo anche con i cinesi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Non è stato messo in dubbio il peso economico che ha il giocatore sul bilancio, ma la sua volontà di fare il titolare.
> Se ha scelto il milan invece del napoli o della juve è perchè gli è stato promesso che farà il titolare.
> Tu ce li vedi Pellegrini o De Boer ad allenare Lapadula e volerlo così fortemente da dover chiudere subito l'operazione? Io no.
> Questo vuol dire ItalMilan? Non per forza, ma si avvicina l'idea di Giampaolo anche con i cinesi.



mha io penso più che altro gli sia stato detto , noi siamo il Milan , stiamo rifondando l'attacco e ci piacerebbe averti con noi. Ti giocherai le tue possibilità , nel Napoli stai certo che non giochi , nella Juventus idem , sei libero di andare al Genoa , al Sassuolo o dove ti pare , ma noi siamo il Milan e questo è un treno che passa solo una volta.


----------



## Konrad (23 Giugno 2016)

Lapadula rappresenta uno dei migliori profili della serie B di quest'anno e, parere personale, ha tutti i numeri per far bene anche nel massimo campionato. Io gli dò un grande benvenuto e un "in bocca al lupo".

Sicuramente non stiamo parlando di un top player...ma da quanto tempo il Milan non bruciava la concorrenza comprando il cartellino di un giocatore con un minimo di mercato? Anni di parametri 0 presi a 3 milionate di ingaggio annuo, giocatori "strappati" al Genoa, acquisti da 20 milioni in su di giocatori senza nessun tipo di trattativa a riguardo (clausola Bacca, 45 milioni in dono ai romani per Romagnoli e Bertolacci). Questo acquisto un pò mi ricorda quello di Bonaventura, che poi ci ha stupiti tutti sul campo.

Basta per tornare grandi? Per carità...ma molto meglio un voglioso Lapadula in campo che un Balotelli "arrivato" e un Menez "svogliato"
Io mi tengo stretta, per il momento, la consapevolezza di una "piccola" operazione che potrebbe essere l'antipasto finalmente di una buona campagna acquisti.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Giugno 2016)

Beh, ma le promesse non vogliono dire niente. Josè Mauri era seguito dall'Atletico Madrid, dal Bayern Monaco e da diverse squadre italiane. Sicuramente gli abbiamo promesso il posto da titolare, eppure si è visto che fine ha fatto. Idem per Suso.


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per me acquisto da ItalMilan.
> Poi magari farà bene, per carità, non per forza ogni italiano di serie inferiore deve essere un cesso al Milan.
> 
> Però la puzza di ItalMilan e progetto berlusconiano si sente. Se a Lapadula poi si affiancheranno un allenatore decente e altri nomi interessanti del panorama internazionale, sarà tutto un altro discorso.
> Ma per ora.... mah...



Se Galliani avesse agito liberamente, avrebbe preso subito Pavoletti. Con i soldi di El Sharaawy, il rinnovo del prestito di Suso e una contropartita tecnica, ci sarebbe arrivato tranquillamente.


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

ma perchè si insiste sul fatto che Lapadula = cessione Bacca? :/ ci sono Menez e Adriano praticamente fuori rosa, perchè a partire dovrebbe essere proprio il colombiano?


----------



## Ciachi (23 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ma perchè si insiste sul fatto che Lapadula = cessione Bacca? :/ ci sono Menez e Adriano praticamente fuori rosa, perchè a partire dovrebbe essere proprio il colombiano?



Per quanto mi riguarda è una mia sensazione!!! Ma spero vivamente di sbagliarmi!! Anche perché insieme questi due possono fare bene. Imho!


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ma perchè si insiste sul fatto che Lapadula = cessione Bacca? :/ ci sono Menez e Adriano praticamente fuori rosa, perchè a partire dovrebbe essere proprio il colombiano?



Perché il manuale del vero catastrofista recita così ... Se dici che parte Balotelli e Menez non fa notizia ... Se scrivi che parte Bacca subito tutti a fare i depressi .


----------



## dyablo65 (23 Giugno 2016)

questo deve essere un cesso solo perche' e' italiano ......bonaventura non vi dice niente ?


----------



## wfiesso (23 Giugno 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda è una mia sensazione!!! Ma spero vivamente di sbagliarmi!! Anche perché insieme questi due possono fare bene. Imho!



era giusto per capire perchè non trovo il nesso tra le 2 operazioni



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché il manuale del vero catastrofista recita così ... Se dici che parte Balotelli e Menez non fa notizia ... Se scrivi che parte Bacca subito tutti a fare i depressi .



eh alcuni magari si, ma sono in tanti a scriverlo, e appunto non capisco il motivo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Giugno 2016)

Vedo qualcuno preoccupato per l'età, ma in realtà quanti attaccanti in Italia si sono realmente affermati con continuità prima di quell'età?
ricordiamoci che questo è due anni che va abbondantemente sopra i 20 gol e che le ultime sue due squadre hanno vinto il rispettivo campionato.

Tra l'altro detto per inciso secondo me Bacca parte e verranno presi 1/2 attaccanti titolari, lui sarà la prima alternativa.


----------



## Aron (23 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Vedo qualcuno preoccupato per l'età, ma in realtà quanti attaccanti in Italia si sono realmente affermati con continuità prima di quell'età?
> ricordiamoci che questo è due anni che va abbondantemente sopra i 20 gol e che le ultime sue due squadre hanno vinto il rispettivo campionato.
> 
> Tra l'altro detto per inciso secondo me Bacca parte e verranno presi 1/2 attaccanti titolari, lui sarà la prima alternativa.



Milito all'età di Lapadula era in Serie B, per dirne una.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Giugno 2016)

Sono contento per questo acquisto, l'ho visto parecchio e mi sembra uno veramente forte, voglio vederlo in Serie A. Però peccato che se ne sia andato via subito dal Pescara, da pescarese avrei voluto che rimanesse un altro anno :C


----------



## Zosimo2410 (23 Giugno 2016)

Ottimo acquisto, ha dominato la B quest anno, adesso in serie A non ci sono piú Baresi e Stam. L'investimento é basso, 20 milioni per cartellino e ingaggio quinquennale.
Buon acquisto


----------



## ScArsenal83 (23 Giugno 2016)

Tranquilli che domani mattina farà le visite mediche...uscirà un dente storto e lo rimanderanno a Pescara ..Cissokho docet


----------



## Chrissonero (23 Giugno 2016)

A me piace, non esulto ma non ci sto neanche a criticare solo per criticare, tra ingaggio e cartellino mi sembra una operazione molto intelligente.. parliamo di un attacante maturo che sa segnare di destra, sinistra, di testa, in acrobazia, tatticamente molto completo e tecnicamente interessante, ma sopratutto parliamo di un giocatore di calcio SERIO CON FAME E PERSONALITA.. per questo sono sicuro che per lui la Serie A non sara una roba impossibile, poi anche io vorrei nel Milan ovviamente Lewandoski o Higuain.... .. non so voi ragazzi ma dopo Boateng, Balotelli e Menez questo Gianluca per noi è oro colato.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (23 Giugno 2016)

Speriamo non lo girino al Genoa per Pavoletti..
questo è ottimo e completo vede la porta e ha
una fame assatanata..


----------



## The Ripper (23 Giugno 2016)

La punta per Gasparri


----------



## Dapone (23 Giugno 2016)

Non lo conosco. Ma gli auguro di diventare un giocatore importante per noi e per il campionato italiano. Benvenuto


----------



## peppe75 (23 Giugno 2016)

Grande grande colpoo...vedrete!!&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## pablog1585 (23 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tutti i gol di Lapadula *--) http://www.milanworld.net/lapadula-...gione-2015-2016-video-vt37856.html#post991838



Ottimo acquisto


----------



## Blu71 (23 Giugno 2016)

Abbiamo visto di molto peggio in rossonero.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Giugno 2016)

*Sportmediaset: nell'ambito dell'affare Lapadula rientra anche José Mauri, che andrà in prestito per un anno in Abruzzo.*


----------



## fra29 (24 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: nell'ambito dell'affare Lapadula rientra anche José Mauri, che andrà in prestito per un anno in Abruzzo.*



Bene.. Un anno in prestito con Oddo non gli farà sicuramente male. Questo vuol dire che almeno un centrocampista arriva. Speriamo non sia Dzemaili


----------



## S T B (24 Giugno 2016)

ci può stare, basta che arrivi anche qualche giocatore già pronto.


----------



## Heaven (24 Giugno 2016)

Il fatto che abbiano speso 10mln all'improvviso mi fa ben sperare 

Mi piace come acquisto, speriamo che però non ci lasci Bacca


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Giugno 2016)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Il fatto che abbiano speso 10mln all'improvviso mi fa ben sperare
> 
> Mi piace come acquisto, speriamo che però non ci lasci Bacca


Sicuri partenti sono Balotelli e Menez, in forse Adriano. Se va via pure Bacca dobbiamo rifare l'attacco. Secondo me l'arrivo di Lapadula non è legato a un'eventuale cessione di Bacca.


----------



## Sand (24 Giugno 2016)

Non capisco questo entusiasmo sinceramente.
Ha rifiutato il Napoli perché vuole giocare titolare, ergo verrà a farlo qui da noi.
Non mi sembra un grande segnale.
Avrei potuto capire avesse avuto 5-6 anni in meno.
Ma è un 26enne con zero presenze in serie A.
Mi sono letteralmente cadute le braccia.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Abbiamo visto di molto peggio in rossonero.


Eh, ma io voglio vedere di molto meglio.


----------



## Fedeshi (24 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Non capisco questo entusiasmo sinceramente.
> Ha rifiutato il Napoli perché vuole giocare titolare, ergo verrà a farlo qui da noi.
> Non mi sembra un grande segnale.
> Avrei potuto capire avesse avuto 5-6 anni in meno.
> ...



Io non capisco l'eccessivo pessimismo invece (non mi riferisco a te) dobbiamo essere più equilibrati,non abbiamo comprato il nuovo Messi ma nemmeno il nuovo Traoré.


----------



## Sand (24 Giugno 2016)

Ovviamente felice di ricredermi.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Giugno 2016)

Sand ha scritto:


> Non capisco questo entusiasmo sinceramente.
> Ha rifiutato il Napoli perché vuole giocare titolare, ergo verrà a farlo qui da noi.
> Non mi sembra un grande segnale.
> Avrei potuto capire avesse avuto 5-6 anni in meno.
> ...



quoto.

buon giocatore per carità, ma come dobbiamo prendere questa notizia ? i cinesi sono tutta una farsa ? direi che l'ital milan sta pian piano prendendo forma. 
a sto punto ha senso aspettare il 30 giugno per annunciare l'allenatore ? fate finire sta agonia.


----------



## andrec21 (24 Giugno 2016)

Sono contento, se i colpi italiani sono questi ben vengano. 

Non capisco onestamente l'equazione Italiani=mèrda che fanno in molti, una squadra di giocatori italiani costruita CON CRITERIO sarebbe il primo passo per tornare dove ci compete e sarebbe onestamente una cosa che mi renderebbe anche abbastanza fiero, tra l'altro la storia dice che una base italiana forte è fondamentale per essere una grande squadra. 
Incredibile poi il fatto che ci siamo finalmente mossi nell'ombra e abbiamo fatto sentire la nostra con un bel colpo che cercavano in tanti.
Poi se voi volete gli Sterling a 70 milioni giusto per il gusto della spesa è un altro discorso, per me sono il cancro del calcio.
Lapadula è in costante crescita da 3 anni, l'anno scorso ne ha fatti 30 e quando gioca si mangia il campo, a me basta questo.
Adesso spero vadano forte su Saponara, poi un CC e un DC veri.

Comunque un consiglio spassionato, conviene svegliarsi presto dall'idea dei Ronaldinho o degli Ibrahimovic se no si finisce per perdere di vista la realtà dei fatti.


----------



## pablog1585 (24 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Milito all'età di Lapadula era in Serie B, per dirne una.



Anche Drogba...


----------



## rossonerosempre (24 Giugno 2016)

A noi serve gente che segna con le medio - piccole e ci fa fare punti, non possiamo permetterci di regalare più i punti come l'anno scorso. E poi 13 -14 squadre nel nostro campionato sono davvero mediocri, le dovremmo asfaltare, e non avendo le coppe non serve spendere un pozzo di soldi. Bisogna fare acquisti oculati e finire di cacciare chi non è da Milan prima di tutto caratterialmente. Il prossimo passo comprare uno che imposta la manovra a centrocampo e un altro difensore oltre a un buon allenatore naturalmente.


----------



## sballotello (24 Giugno 2016)

Giocatorino, a noi serviva ben altro


----------



## gabuz (24 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Il Milan verserà al Pescara 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Si parla di quinquennale... altro scempio gallianesco


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Giugno 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Si parla di quinquennale... altro scempio gallianesco


A quelle cifre si può anche fare, non è un Matri 2.0 con un ingaggio talmente folle che ce lo dobbiamo tenere fino alla scadenza mandandolo in prestito gratuito per tutta Italia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Giugno 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Si parla di quinquennale... altro scempio gallianesco



Va be ha 26 anni....A bilancio pesa meno di 5 l'anno, pochissimo


----------



## martinmilan (24 Giugno 2016)

MilanOriundo.....un incrocio tra i desideri Di SB e dei cinesi...tutto torna
Comunque è un ottimo giocatore...anche se in B ci son stati giocatori come Ardemagni che a 23 anni facevano 25 gol,ci sono stati anche i Verratti.
Lapadula ha dimostrato di inventarsi i gol e spesso sono spettacolari non è un semplice finalizzatore che butta in rete a gioco fatto e sfrutta il lavoro di squadra,ha trascinato il Pescara da solo alla serie A..certo bisogna vedere l'impatto con la massima categoria ma quest'anno in B sembrava che giocasse contro i pulcini talmente era superiore in tutto...vedremo..

P.s.Se arrivano anche Vazquez e Pavoletti allora capire bene che i fantacinesi o si sono ritirati o erano fantasia..


----------



## gabuz (24 Giugno 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A quelle cifre si può anche fare, non è un Matri 2.0 con un ingaggio talmente folle che ce lo dobbiamo tenere fino alla scadenza mandandolo in prestito gratuito per tutta Italia.



Non fare conto di quelle cifre, perché se farà bene scatterà sicuro l'adeguamento e questo contratto finirà per essere carta igienica. Se farà male vale la risposta qui sotto.



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Va be ha 26 anni....A bilancio pesa meno di 5 l'anno, pochissimo



Appunto che ha 26 anni. Il contratto scadrà a 31 per un giocatore che in serie A è tutto da testare...
Un triennale non faceva schifo a nessuno


----------



## mistergao (24 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lapadula è un nuovo giocatore del Milan. E' fatta. Domani mattina il giocatore effettuerà le visite mediche con la società rossonera.
> 
> Il Milan verserà al Pescara 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> ...



Non un giocatore malvagio, diciamo che è uno che può fare bene e che può crescere se ha intorno tranquillità e gente che lo trascina. E' una scommessa: ha fatto una trentina di gol in B, ma è tutto da vedere a questi livelli, inoltre era in una squadra che giocava letteralmente per lui. La cosa positiva è che è stato pagato 10 milioni, che rispetto ai 20 per Bertolacci l'anno scorso son davvero pochi.
A questo punto però la domanda è: chi parte tra Bacca e Niang?


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Giugno 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Non fare conto di quelle cifre, perché se farà bene scatterà sicuro l'adeguamento e questo contratto finirà per essere carta igienica. Se farà male vale la risposta qui sotto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con quello stipendio lo piazzi quando vuoi dai...


----------



## mrsmit (24 Giugno 2016)

A me non dispiace, 44 partite giocate da titolare su 46 (uniche 2 partite saltate per squalifica), 30 gol e anche 12 assist, preferisco decisamente una scommessa così che un Immobile oppure un balotelli.

In attacco forse resteranno Bacca e Niang, forse però, quindi qualche buon innesto serve anche lì.


----------



## gabuz (24 Giugno 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Con quello stipendio lo piazzi quando vuoi dai...



Tutto giusto. Ma non mi tolgo dalla testa che si poteva tranquillamente evitare di vincolarci con un quinquennale.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Tutto giusto. Ma non mi tolgo dalla testa che si poteva tranquillamente evitare di vincolarci con un quinquennale.



Su di lui c'erano Genoa, Juventus, Inter e Sassuolo.
Troppa concorrenza per offrirgli solo un triennale.


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Giugno 2016)

Che bello pensare che acquisto lapadula + 5 anni di contratto costerà meno del rinnovo di 3 anni del capitone


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2016)

Esatto...ogni tanto è bello anche che siamo noi a scommettere su questi giocatori...per me è una cosa che andrebbe fatta più spesso, una cosa intelligente (ultimamente non se ne sono vite molte dalle nostre parti)...poi 10mln e 1 a stagione non è chissà quanto...


----------



## Black (24 Giugno 2016)

bo, io non so come considerare questo acquisto. Come operazione è sicuramente sensata, 9M per un giocatore con potenzialità di crescita e soprattutto fame (altro che Balo o Menez,ecc..), che andrà valutato in serie A, non sono tanti. Ottimo anche il fatto che hanno fatto un contratto a cifre decenti, quindi almeno sarà rivendibile.

Non capisco però come si inquadra in ottica cessione. ItalMilan? acquisto da co-gestione per sostituire Bacca e poi si vedrà a Gennaio con rinforzi di altro livello? semplice panchinaro?

se poi come dicono hanno già molti contratti pronti, perché questo l'hanno ufficializzato e gli altri no?


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Giugno 2016)

In bocca al lupo a magicabula Lapadula!!!!
La sua 'fame' spero sia contagiosa nello spogliatoio del milan.
Per come sposta la palla col sinistro nella praparazione al tiro e per la potenza e precisione del calcio mi ricorda beppe signori.
Vedremo se riuscirà a conquistarsi il posto cosi come vedremo se sarà acquistato qualcuno capace di dargli la palla.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Giugno 2016)

Ho molti amici che lo hanno seguito tutto l'anno e mi hanno detto che secondo loro questo fa facile 15 goal in Serie A.

Vero che le difese di Serie B sono scarse sia tecnicamente che tatticamente , ma le difese di moltissime squadre di A non sono poi tanto meglio. Ovvio che contro le difese top potrebbe fare fatica.

Ragazzi questo ha fame, questo se perde palla corre dietro l'avversario fino alla linea difensiva. Non siete stanchi dei Balotelli random che camminano in campo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Giugno 2016)

Va bene al posto di Balotelli o Matri, e come panchinaro da fare entrare nel corso della partita. Se questo è il piano, sarebbe un ottimo acquisto.


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Va bene al posto di Balotelli o Matri, e come panchinaro da fare entrare nel corso della partita. Se questo è il piano, sarebbe un ottimo acquisto.



Per me il piano è quello di comprare 2-3 attaccanti in rampa di lancio (Lapadula/Pavoletti/Milik) e vendere Bacca. Le gerarchie verranno poi stabilite in base all'allenatore e alle prestazioni.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Per me il piano è quello di comprare 2-3 attaccanti in rampa di lancio (Lapadula/Pavoletti/Milik) e vendere Bacca. Le gerarchie verranno poi stabilite in base all'allenatore e alle prestazioni.



Io gradirei un assortimento Niang, Pjaca, Lapadula.....anche Milik mi piace molto...non saprei...forse al posto di niang....ma così si potrebbe fare un tridente molto giovane Niang-Lapadula-Pjaca...mi intrigherebbe non poco (anche se Niang un po sacrificato sulla sx)


----------



## andrec21 (24 Giugno 2016)

9 milioni pagabili in 3 rate


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2016)

*Di Marzio svela le cifre: Lapadula è costato 9M+1M di bonus e verrà pagato (come spesso accade, ndr) in tre anni con segmenti rateali da circa 3M ciascuno.*


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio svela le cifre: Lapadula è costato 9M+1M di bonus e verrà pagato (come spesso accade, ndr) in tre anni con segmenti rateali da circa 3M ciascuno.*



Il prezzo e lo stipendio sono giusti.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> bo, io non so come considerare questo acquisto. Come operazione è sicuramente sensata, 9M per un giocatore con potenzialità di crescita e soprattutto fame (altro che Balo o Menez,ecc..), che andrà valutato in serie A, non sono tanti. Ottimo anche il fatto che hanno fatto un contratto a cifre decenti, quindi almeno sarà rivendibile.
> 
> Non capisco però come si inquadra in ottica cessione. ItalMilan? acquisto da co-gestione per sostituire Bacca e poi si vedrà a Gennaio con rinforzi di altro livello? semplice panchinaro?
> 
> se poi come dicono hanno già molti contratti pronti, perché questo l'hanno ufficializzato e gli altri no?




-Un Galliani libero di agire non avrebbe mai preso Lapadula sacrificando Pavoletti, Vazquez, Ranocchia e altri suoi pallini. Perdipiù incrinando i rapporti con Preziosi.

-Questa fase di mercato è finanziata da Fininvest ma concordata coi cinesi. Tradotto: Fininvest può comprare, ma deve ricevere l'ok da Gancikoff.

-Dopo il preliminare, se ci sarà la firma sul preliminare, il mercato sarà finanziato dai cinesi ma concordato con Fininvest. Tradotto: i cinesi possono spendere quello che Fininvest può finanziariamente sopportare. 

-Dopo il closing, se ci sarà il closing, i cinesi saranno completamente liberi di agire.


----------



## Edric (24 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> -Un Galliani libero di agire non avrebbe mai preso Lapadula sacrificando Pavoletti, Vazquez, Ranocchia e altri suoi pallini. Perdipiù incrinando i rapporti con Preziosi.
> 
> -Questa fase di mercato è finanziata da Fininvest ma concordata coi cinesi. Tradotto: Fininvest può comprare, ma deve ricevere l'ok da Gancikoff.
> 
> ...



Disamina perfetta ed è anche logico che sia così


----------



## LukeLike (24 Giugno 2016)

Ma davvero l'ha pagato 9 milioni dilazionati in 3 anni?!


----------



## pazzomania (24 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> -Un Galliani libero di agire non avrebbe mai preso Lapadula sacrificando Pavoletti, Vazquez, Ranocchia e altri suoi pallini. Perdipiù incrinando i rapporti con Preziosi.
> 
> -Questa fase di mercato è finanziata da Fininvest ma concordata coi cinesi. Tradotto: Fininvest può comprare, ma deve ricevere l'ok da Gancikoff.
> 
> ...



Diciamola giusta, Fininvest non vorrebbe comprare, ma la spingono a farlo e allora lo fa


----------



## kolao95 (24 Giugno 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ma davvero l'ha pagato 9 milioni dilazionati in 3 anni?!



Il pagamento a rate è una modalità di pagamento normalissima quando non paghi le clausole rescissorie.


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2016)

*Ufficiale. Contratto fino al 2021.*


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale. Contratto fino al 2021.*



Bravo! Benvenuto!


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale. Contratto fino al 2021.*



Vediamo che combina in serie A, se fa la metà dei gol che ha fatto in B sarei già molto soddisfatta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio svela le cifre: Lapadula è costato 9M+1M di bonus e verrà pagato (come spesso accade, ndr) in tre anni con segmenti rateali da circa 3M ciascuno.*


Economicamente un'ottima operazione. Stipendio contenuto e da questo esercizio se ne andranno soltanto 3 milioni, avendone già incassati altri da El Shaarawy. Insomma, se anche fallirà, non ci sarà da strapparsi i capelli e sarà facilmente piazzabile altrove, senza averci rimesso troppo. Mi può andare bene così.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale. Contratto fino al 2021.*



Benvenuto uccello Padulo


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Giugno 2016)

Benvenuto Gianluca!!

Ottima operazione (strano..)


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Giugno 2016)

*Ecco il testo integrale del comunicato sui generis del Milan: "Il desiderio di tutti i rossoneri è che Lapadula possa togliersi con noi le soddisfazioni più belle della sua carriera, ed è proprio con questo spirito e con questo entusiasmo che il giocatore si lega al Milan con un contratto al 30 Giugno 2021".*


----------



## admin (24 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ecco il testo integrale del comunicato sui generis del Milan: "Il desiderio di tutti i rossoneri è che Lapadula possa togliersi con noi le soddisfazioni più belle della sua carriera, ed è proprio con questo spirito e con questo entusiasmo che il giocatore si lega al Milan con un contratto al 30 Giugno 2021".*




Il Gallo sempre in prima linea...


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Giugno 2016)

Contratto in bianco per Lapadula


----------



## naliM77 (24 Giugno 2016)

Quinquennale?Mamma mia...in pratica un affarone dal punto di vista economico.

In pratica dovesse andare male potrebbe fare tribuna fino alla fine senza pesare troppo.


----------



## wfiesso (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Contratto in bianco per Lapadula



Hahahaha hanno fatto la finta per i giornalisti


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale. Contratto fino al 2021.*



Ben venga ma sono operazioni di terzo/quarto piano...se il mercato si ferma a gente così stiamo freschi, altro 7°-8° posto in arrivo se va bene..

Noi dobbiamo tornare in Champions e di certo non lo fai con Lapadula, Pavoletti e Vasquez...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Contratto in bianco per Lapadula



avranno preso per sbaglio il contratto stilato tra Galatioto e Finivest che va sottoposto a silvio...


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Contratto in bianco per Lapadula



Espressione felicissima quella di Galliani. 
Una più felice l'ho vista solo alla firma di Seedorf.


----------



## Gekyn (24 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Espressione felicissima quella di Galliani.
> Una più felice l'ho vista solo alla firma di Seedorf.



Ci credo ha fatto un torto al suo amico di merende Preziosi........


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Giugno 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ci credo ha fatto un torto al suo amico di merende Preziosi........



Ha la faccia di uno che pensa: "non ho idea di cosa sto facendo"


----------



## Jino (24 Giugno 2016)

Che dire...benvenuto prima di tutto!

Sicuramente non è il colpo che noi rossoneri ci aspettiamo per rinascere alla grande, serve gente di un certo calibro, questo ragazzo è ovviamente un'incognita.

Prende pochissimi soldi, è italiano...praticamente parametri in linea con l'idea di Silvio, cioè un Milan all'italiana low cost.

Per fargli posto partirà sicuramente uno, ma anche due attaccanti, di quelli che prendono un lauto ingaggio: Menez, Bacca, Adriano.


----------



## The P (24 Giugno 2016)

*Interessantissime le parole del presidente del Pescara: "Ho parlato 10 giorni fa con Galliani a Milano, mi ha espresso il gradimento per Lapadula, ma il Milan doveva prima di tutto procedere con le cessioni. Evidentemente ha avuto una diversa disponibilità e se hanno parlato con gli agenti del giocatore non so. Ieri pomeriggio sono venuto a conoscenza di tutto attraverso una telefonata e ho chiesto che si muovessero nella correttezza assoluta."*

Soldi di El Shaarawi o sblocco con i cinesi?


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> *Interessantissime le parole del presidente del Pescara: "Ho parlato 10 giorni fa con Galliani a Milano, mi ha espresso il gradimento per Lapadula, ma il Milan doveva prima di tutto procedere con le cessioni. Evidentemente ha avuto una diversa disponibilità e se hanno parlato con gli agenti del giocatore non so. Ieri pomeriggio sono venuto a conoscenza di tutto attraverso una telefonata e ho chiesto che si muovessero nella correttezza assoluta."*
> 
> Soldi di El Shaarawi o sblocco con i cinesi?



Soldi di Elsha.


----------



## The P (24 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Soldi di Elsha.



che a quel punto possono spendere come vogliono, altro che concordare...


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Giugno 2016)

Questo qui fino al 2021 quando avrà 31 anni, ok.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Giugno 2016)

Magari si sono accordati per fare questo acquisto con i soldi di elsha senza toccare il bilancio. I soldi vanno spesi altrove e credo sia giustio risparmiare in attacco, dove non abbiamo problemi.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Giugno 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questo qui fino al 2021 quando avrà 31 anni, ok.



Sai quante squadre si possono permettere 1 mln di € all'anno per l'ingaggio?


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Giugno 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Questo qui fino al 2021 quando avrà 31 anni, ok.



Eh, quindi? A 31 anni ci giocano tutti, sei rimasto un po indietro


----------



## 666psycho (24 Giugno 2016)

contratto di 5 anni..


----------



## 666psycho (24 Giugno 2016)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Sai quante squadre si possono permettere 1 mln di € all'anno per l'ingaggio?



bisogna anche vedere come rende...


----------



## kolao95 (24 Giugno 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> contratto di 5 anni..



Raga', c'ha 26 anni.. cosa vi aspettavate? O gli fai quadriennale o quinquennale, cambia poco. Anzi a bilancio pesa di meno col quinquennale..


----------



## 666psycho (24 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Raga', c'ha 26 anni.. cosa vi aspettavate? O gli fai quadriennale o quinquennale, cambia poco. Anzi a bilancio pesa di meno col quinquennale..



a me sembrano tanti 5 anni di contratto, ma forse avete ragione voi.


----------



## Crox93 (24 Giugno 2016)

Un chiaro segnale dell'ItalMilan secondo me.
Vero, non sono stati fatti teatrini. Ma i teatrini Galliani li fa per grandi giocatori che poi puntualmente non arrivano.


----------



## Aron (24 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> che a quel punto possono spendere come vogliono, altro che concordare...



Sono obbligati a concordare.


----------



## Doctore (24 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Un chiaro segnale dell'ItalMilan secondo me.
> Vero, non sono stati fatti teatrini. Ma i teatrini Galliani li fa per grandi giocatori che poi puntualmente non arrivano.



Galliani non rilascia piu interviste da un po...Ti ricordi l anno scorso che diceva:il milan è di berlusconi,ci mette i soldi,fa lo sforzo economico ecc...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (26 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Un chiaro segnale dell'ItalMilan secondo me.
> Vero, non sono stati fatti teatrini. Ma i teatrini Galliani li fa per grandi giocatori che poi puntualmente non arrivano.



Più che ItalMilan questo era l' unico attaccante in circolazione
in Italia che Galliani poteva comprare con i soldi della vendita
di El Sharawi (13mln)


----------

